# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Problemen met Metoclopramide?

## dolfijnjorien

Hallo,

Ik heb nu ongeveer 5/6 maanden last van misselijkheid, nu had ik vorige week de huisarts gebeld en die vertelde dat het wel heel raar was dat ik alleen misselijk was. Maar toch heb ik medicijnen gekregen om dat eens uit te proberen nl Metoclopramide. In het begin dat ik het slikte werd ik er een beetje suf van, dat was na 2 dagen over. Maar nu heb ik sinds maandag verschikkelijk last van moe zijn. Ben totaal lichaamelijk uitgeput! Komt dit nou door die medicijnen en wat moet ik hier eigelijks mee?

Ook heb ik sinds ik het slik last van een beetje uitslag op mijn onderarm, dit gaat straks zeker wel over wanneer ik met de pillen stop? Moet trouwens volgende week ook naar de huisarts toe, want die man wou mij toch nog wel zien nadat ik de pillen heb uitgeprobeerd. Maar ben nu eigelijks best wel zat van het slikken van deze pillen, want ik word er zo moe van en moet er 3 op een dag slikken maar naar 1tje ben ik al moe!

Hopelijk heeft iemand hier advies voor

Liefs,
Jorien

----------

